# What Was Your First Car?



## Zoom-boing (May 11, 2009)

My first car was a black 1966 Chrysler New Yorker.   My dad bought it new and he sold it to my oldest brother when he learned to drive.  The interior was a dark green sateen, as I recall.  It had a huge steering wheel (didn't all cars back then have huge steering wheels?).  It had those little triangular vent windows in the front - they were the best.  My dad had one accident in it when I was 12.  He was approaching a train track that didn't have any crossing signals and his view down the track was blocked by a building.  He saw the train at the last minute and crashed the car into a pole; wrecked the front end.  But he knew a guy in the junk car business and he had a 1966 New Yorker that had a wrecked back end, so he took the front end off of that car and put in on my dad's car.  

It was 13 or 14 years old by the time I got it.  When I had it I got rear ended by a blue Chevy Vega - hey, don't tailgate me!  Nothing happened to my car - good old steel bumpers, the way God intended.  The guy who hit me, his car was pretty banged up.  

It had glitches - you had to frequently start it by propping the carburetor open with a screw driver, starting the car, then putting the top back on the carb.  It didn't have any heat by the time I got it either.  lol

One night coming home from a friends house around midnight the entire car just shut off  . .  . then came back on again.  The electrical system was it's demise.  Here's a video of the New Yorker.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3Uwg1q7zV8&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

I posted this because yesterday at my mom and dad's a friend of my brother's stopped by in his '68 or '69 Chevy Impala Super Sport.  It's the car he had in high school and he restored it.  It had some kind of device that it could jack up and down (I'm sure someone will fill in the name of this).  Here's his car.  I wish they made cars like this now.


----------



## Dis (May 11, 2009)

Nothing that cool.  My cars have been an 89 Cougar (black), 1996 Monte Carlo Z34 (burgundy), a 2003 Alero GL (burgundy), and a 2008 Rav4 (black).  Very imaginative on colors, too, huh?

I'm actually thinking about buying an old muscle car (most likely a GTO), and totally restoring it (lucky me, has a friend who builds his own race cars, so can teach me).


----------



## AllieBaba (May 11, 2009)

The first car that was my own was a 72 Malibu (I got it in 88). Two door, Chevelle engine, white with a tan vinyl top and bench seats.

Very awesome car.

The first car I drove was my Mom's white (black interior) Chevrolet Caprice, circa 1975? I think? We got it in 80. It may have been a 78.  It had an 8-track.

When I had my license we had one car in my family, a 73 Chevrolet 3/4 ton pickup. I drove it for years.

Before the Maliubu, I had an orange Mazda station wagon, I don't know what year, not new. When my bf left for LA he was sleeping in it and woke up to find cops all around him with their guns trained on him. Apparently the Hillside Strangler was thought to be driving the same color/year/make of car at the time. He spent a night in jail before they got it sorted out. Talk about hilarious. For me, anyway. But it was a good car, too.


----------



## manu1959 (May 11, 2009)

didn't own a car till i was 20....

datsun b210
66 pontiac le mans
honda prelude
honda crx
toyota camry
mazda melenium
porsche 911 4s targa


----------



## Meister (May 11, 2009)

Mine was a 1966 Dodge Coronet....looked just like a narc wagon.  My second car was a 1968 Camaro SS 350...that thing rocked with speed.  It had a racing cam in it, and took out about everything on the street.  Down side from that was I got a letter from Gov. Reagan stating that I was a menace on the street.  I had 8 tickets in 1 year.


----------



## Dis (May 11, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> didn't own a car till i was 20....
> 
> datsun b210
> 66 pontiac le mans
> ...



YOuhad to ask permission from your wife to get the last one, didn't you?


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 11, 2009)

1970 Chevy Nova SS 396 V8

But mine was orange


----------



## Dis (May 11, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> 1970 Chevy Nova SS 396 V8
> 
> But mine was orange


----------



## manu1959 (May 11, 2009)

Dis said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > didn't own a car till i was 20....
> ...



not really...i had been talking about it for a while....one day she said enogh is enough....and drove me to the dealer and made me buy it....she also made me get a manual....she said only pussies drive automatics


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 11, 2009)

Dis said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > 1970 Chevy Nova SS 396 V8
> ...



yeah, I fucking loved that car.

*FAST* as all hell


----------



## Dis (May 11, 2009)

I think I found my next car...   It shouldn't take me longer than a year to find one, and another decade to rebuild it...


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 11, 2009)

Dis said:


> I think I found my next car...   It shouldn't take me longer than a year to find one, and another decade to rebuild it...



Sexy.  My uncle had a goat

ahhh nostalgia


----------



## Dis (May 11, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > I think I found my next car...   It shouldn't take me longer than a year to find one, and another decade to rebuild it...
> ...



My boyfriend all through high school had one.  Bright orange, and black..


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 11, 2009)

Dis said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



don't you miss bench seats?


----------



## Dis (May 11, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



And drive-ins?  (Which, yes, still existed when I was in high school - you just had to find them)..


----------



## Annie (May 11, 2009)

Lots of us 'mature' folks had muscle cars. Mine? '69 Mustang. Got it in '70:


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 11, 2009)

Dis said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



A fast car with bench seats and a drive in movie.......SCORE!!!


----------



## Dis (May 11, 2009)

Annie said:


> Lots of us 'mature' folks had muscle cars. Mine? '69 Mustang. Got it in '70:



That's one of the few old Mustangs I actually liked.. Most of them didn't do anything for me.. Just didn't have the right look.. *shrug*


----------



## Luissa (May 11, 2009)

my first car was an red 86 acura integra, I got it my senior year of high school because my parents didn't want me driving the mini van around anymore. I didn't have any speeding tickets until I got that car. With it being a five speed I proceeded to get so many tickets in one year my licenes was suspended for a month.


----------



## Annie (May 11, 2009)

Dis said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of us 'mature' folks had muscle cars. Mine? '69 Mustang. Got it in '70:
> ...



I loved that car! It was cooler inside than out!


----------



## Dis (May 11, 2009)

Fortunately, I've always had to buy my own cars, and therefore researched what insurance rates would be *before* I bought a car.  The most I ever paid for insurance was on the Monte Carlo...   Talk about a car that goes when you push the pedal....


----------



## Toro (May 11, 2009)

1980 Chevette.

I used to tell women that I drove "a 'vette!"

It was so run down, the floorboards rusted out and I'd get soaked driving over puddles on the street.  It couldn't climb hills.  

I smashed it in an accident and got the value of the wiperblades for it.


----------



## Luissa (May 11, 2009)

Toro said:


> 1980 Chevette.
> 
> I used to tell women that I drove "a 'vette!"
> 
> ...


My brother and sister got the 82 "vette", it was dead by the time I could drive. It was my dad's car that he passed down.  My brother would tell his friends when he was moving to live with his dad he was going to get a vette. The best is when it would backfire.


----------



## Annie (May 11, 2009)

Dis said:


> Fortunately, I've always had to buy my own cars, and therefore researched what insurance rates would be *before* I bought a car.  The most I ever paid for insurance was on the Monte Carlo...   Talk about a car that goes when you push the pedal....



LOL! One of my friends was Monte Carlo cultist. My car was way too much car for a 16 year old. Nuff said.


----------



## Iriemon (May 11, 2009)

1969 VW camper bus:







It was already over 10 years old when I inhereted it to drive to college.  I spent all summer fixing it up -- replacing the carpet, upholstry, panel, cassette stereo, etc.  It was fun for all the friends to pile in and drive around, but the damn thing broke down a lot.


----------



## Annie (May 11, 2009)

Iriemon said:


> 1969 VW camper bus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strawberry Fields Forever...


----------



## Iriemon (May 11, 2009)

Annie said:


> Iriemon said:
> 
> 
> > 1969 VW camper bus:
> ...



Yeah, that's the one.  I didn't have mine painted in the classic flower power motto.  Wouldn't have been my first choice for a car, it was what I inhereted and I couldn't really afford to buy a car, but the old bus was actually pretty fun to have, when it worked.


----------



## Toro (May 11, 2009)

Luissa said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > 1980 Chevette.
> ...



I drove both a Toyota Corolla and a Honda Civic in high school that would backfire so loud, cats and dogs would go running!


----------



## Annie (May 11, 2009)

Iriemon said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Iriemon said:
> ...



I hear you. I was lucky in that my dad bought me the Mustang. My mom sold it for like $500 the year after, because of my high school attendance rate. My dad had been saying I was 'sick' when they called him at work. *sigh* My dad did get better, he didn't think 'girls' had to go to college, he changed. However, I was aligned with my mom with the exception of attending high school.


----------



## Luissa (May 11, 2009)

Toro said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


one morning when my brother started up the vette I swear there was a drive by happening.
I had a Dodge Omni that did the same shit, the best part was when the horn was shorting out and would not stop going off. I had a few people flipping me off! I than wacked the steering wheel so hard to get it to stop I some how shorted out the tail lights but at least the horn stopped.


----------



## alan1 (May 11, 2009)

Most of my friends had muscle cars.
I had the 69' Jeep Commando, rag top.  That damn thing could go anywhere.


----------



## Shadow (May 11, 2009)

1970 faded green Ford Torino (two door).


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 11, 2009)

Shadow said:


> 1970 faded green Ford Torino (two door).



I was a huge Starsky and Hutch fan and wanted a cherry red Grand Torino with a white stripe down the side.  I quite enjoyed the Torino.


----------



## dilloduck (May 11, 2009)

I think this my actually BE my first car


----------



## dilloduck (May 11, 2009)

My bad---mine was a hard top====here it is


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 11, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> My bad---mine was a hard top====here it is



What is that? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Dis (May 11, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > My bad---mine was a hard top====here it is
> ...



No they don't.. It has zero cool factor, from this vantage point.


----------



## dilloduck (May 11, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > My bad---mine was a hard top====here it is
> ...



It's obviously a Mercury Comet Caliente-----with an after market A/C mind you !!


----------



## Dis (May 11, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I rest my case.


----------



## dilloduck (May 11, 2009)

Dis said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Hey---at least I don't pose for Mani's avatars


----------

